# Where is the best place for Canadians to get Hammond style pedal enclosures??



## canuck (Jan 31, 2008)

I am looking for a place within Canada, or who offers cheap shipping to Canada who sells unfinished Hammond style pedal enclosures.

Anyone know of such a place?

Thanks!


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

I always order this stuff from small bear electronics. They're in the US but shipping is reasonable and it's all automated, so you know immediately what it's going to cost you. You should have your stuff in a week.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I've seen them at B&E electronics in Calgary and they were something like $8 and $11 for a couple different sizes. I do think they ship too


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

No clue where to get them in Canada but check out Luci's hand painted swirl enclosures. I'm totally aching to put a pedal in one:

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=373371

Kind of makes we wish I had the matching Universe or JEM to go along with it. :smile:

In case you don't have or want a TGP account here are her pictures:

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg310/LuciBox/marchgroup.jpg
http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg310/LuciBox/1590pending.jpg
http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg310/LuciBox/1251290mar.jpg
http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg310/LuciBox/mar29.jpg (my favourites)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

They are made in Guelph, so I'd think the best way to get them would be to hike up Highway 6 or whatever it is off the QEW.

Many retailers sell them, although places like Small Bear (VERY trustworthy if occasionally a little slow to respond...as many small operations are) and Pedalpartsplus sell Hammond boxes that are already powder-coated for quite a reasonable price in a decent range of colours. The virtue of the powder-coating is that the surface is entirely prepared for legending or any other graphics, with no stink, and no requirement for additional finishing or decorating.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I've used small bear electronics. Good selection, great prices, shipping has always been fast. No complaints here. 

I've tried to purchase them locally but the prices are just insane. I can get a box from SBE for $9 or locally for about $20. I go with SBE


----------



## Daeveed (Apr 21, 2006)

Try Active:

http://www.activestores.com

They are located in Toronto. Just click on "enclosures and Racks" on the left, and then select "Aluminum". you'll find a bunch of Hammond boxes there.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Active's prices are not as good as some places, thought certainly better than the suggested $20. Sadly, my experience has been that they don't always have them in stock.

In Canada, you should be able to get a 1590B for around $9-10, and a 1590BB for around $12-13.


----------



## canuck (Jan 31, 2008)

Cool I will check them out!

Thanks


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

canuck said:


> Cool I will check them out!
> 
> Thanks


In St. Catherines is a store called Niagara Electronics, I believe. They are owned by another store in Hamilton called Nutech Electronics. These stores are Hammond distributors. They may not have what you need in stock but you could just give them the part number ( http://www.hammondmfg.com ) and they'll bring it in for you.

NuTech's number is 905-547-8420. I don't know the other store closer to you but a google or a Canada411 should work.

Have fun!

Wild Bill

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## canuck (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmmmm... considering I live in St. Catharines, I think that will fit the bill nicely lol thanks Wild Bill!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't know if you have looked for that sort of thing Bill, but Nu-Tech occasionally have truly obscure Japanese chips sometimes too. Drive past that damn store for decades on the way to the in-laws and never realized what was in there until last year.


----------

